# Plattfische twistern?



## Birger (30. November 2004)

Moin,
ihr seid ja alle die Buttlöffelspezies, aber habt ihr schonmal Gummiköder für Plattfische probiert? Ich hab mal ein Video von Profi-Blinker gesehen, da waren die beiden in Kanada und wollten vom Ufer aus "nur mal so testen" was man denn da fängt und sie haben bei fast jedem Wurf einen Plattfisch auf ihre Attractoren gefangen. Selbs Gummifische bis 15cm waren kein Problem für die Platten. 
Da dachte ich mir: was da geht, muss doch hier auch gehen, oder? Wenn da schon 20 Leute mit ihren Buttlöffeln stehen und man selbst mal die Zanderrute rausholt und ein bisschen gufiert, könnte doch der Gag sein, oder?
Schon mal einer versucht?  
|kopfkrat 
Gruß, Birger


----------



## Der_Glücklose (30. November 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

.....


----------



## AndreL (30. November 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

@ Der_Glücklose..........
Ich wußte das du das schreiben würdest....... #6 

P.S. War echt ein "komischer" Anblick, die Platte mit dem weißen Twister im Schlund................ :m


----------



## prinzi-butt (30. November 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

moin,
hab ich noch nie probiert, obwohl ich schon sehr häufig auf platte gefischt habe.
ich habe überhaupt noch nie einen kunstköder genommen, immer nur watties aufgefädelt
vorstellbar ist das aber doch
wenn man die twister auch noch mit lockmittel präpariert könnte es klappen
bin auf weitere antworten gespannt
petri


----------



## Alleskönner (30. November 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Wenn die Plattis doch auch auf die Leuchtkügelchen aufm Vorfach stehen warum nicht dan auch auf einem Twister oder Gufi?Wenn es demnächst klappt und ich mit Garfield hoch in den Norden fahre dan werde ich es aufjedenfall mal testen!!!

Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. November 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Vor n paar Jahren gabs da mal n Bericht im Blinker / Fisch und Fang .
Ging aber nicht um das Twistern mit Gummiködern auf Butt (nagut der Autor ist auf die Idee gekommen weil er beim normalen Twistern n Butt gefangen hat)
Es ging vielmehr um das Twistern mit Naturködern auf Butt .

Hab das auch schon n paar mal ausprobiert aber zumindest hier in Kiel kaum erfolg damit .Dänemark und Norwegen war das aber ne super methode kam allerdings nicht ganz an die Fänge mit Buttlöffel ran. Alllerdings hatte ich mit dem Twister mehr Beifang in Form von Dorschen , Köhler und ähnlichem und das ist ja manchmal auch nicht schlecht .

Um aber wieder zu deiner Frage zurückzukommen Twistern mit Kunstködern auf Butt würd ich bis auf ein paar Zufallsfänge als sinnlos bezeichnen .
Twistern mit Naturködern kann recht erfolgreich sein (sogar n Tauwurm als Köder reichte in Dänemark schon)
Das einzige was man noch Probieren könnte wären Gummiköder mit Lockstoffen . Das dürfte zwar auch nicht DIE Methode sein aber zumindest den einen oder anderen platten dürft man damit fangen .


----------



## Skorpion (30. November 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Also dann werde ich von meiner Erfahrung mal berichten. Hab das nämlich versucht.

Vor ca 3 Wochen war ich mit meinem Angelkollegen und seinem Sohn (13) beim Spinnfischen von Ufer. Unser "kleiner" ist ein begeisterter Brandungsangler und wie immer hat er seine Ruten mit Wattwurm ausgeworfen, während wir den Standläufer gemacht haben.
Nach ca. 10 min Kamm von Ufer ein lautes:" Papa, es beißt" als ich mich umgedreht habe, hat er schon eine Platte an Land gezogen. Das Spiel wiederholte sich wieder nach ein paar Minuten und ging die ganze Zeit so weiter. Ich konnte es kaum glauben |kopfkrat . Offensichtlich hat unser junger Angler eine Stelle "erwischt" wo sich der Plattfisch gerade in Massen aufhielt. Er hat einen Fisch nach dem anderen gefangen, richtig in Minuten abständen #6 
Da wir sowieso keine Bisse hatten, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen es mit einem braunen Wattwurm Twister auf die Platten zu versuchen.
Unser "kleiner" hat auf die erste Sandbank in ca .30 m seine Montage geworfen. Also hab ich auch genau in diese Stelle meinen Köder geworfen.
Ich kann euch gleich das Ergebnis sagen : ich hab *kein* einzigen Biss gehabt. Während er weiter gefangen hat, passierte bei mir gar nichts  . Ich hab verschiedene Köderführung ausprobiert. Hab langsam, schnell, hupfend, springend, auf dem Sand schleifend gezogen, hab meinen Twister neben der Wattwurm Montage liegen lassen, kurz angezogen dann wieder absinken lassen aber es wollte einfach nicht beißen. Der Fisch war aber 100 % da, weil unser Jungangler immer wieder gefangen hat. Also hab ich es aufgegeben weil es keinen Sinn gemacht hat.
Für mich ist dieses Thema deshalb gestorben :q 
Vielleicht hätte ich mein Gummi ( ist von einem Wattwurm, kaum zu unterscheiden) mit Geruchsstoffen besprühen sollen |rolleyes . Aber ich werde es nicht so schnell wieder Versuchen - es ist nämlich reine Zeitverschwendung. 
Ich hab mit diesem Köder schon Dorsche gefangen, aber eine Platte wollte ihn einfach nicht anrühren


----------



## Ansgar (30. November 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ein Video von Profi-Blinker gesehen, da waren die beiden in Kanada und wollten vom Ufer aus "nur mal so testen" was man denn da fängt und sie haben bei fast jedem Wurf einen Plattfisch auf ihre Attractoren gefangen. Selbs Gummifische bis 15cm waren kein Problem für die Platten.
> Da dachte ich mir: was da geht, muss doch hier auch gehen, oder?



Moin Birger,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, da ich mich mit den Fischen in Kanada nicht auskenne, aber ich glaube, das war eine andere Art Flounder/Plattfisch als die bei uns an der Ost und Nordsee.
Daher ist Deine Schlussfolgerung - was da geht muss auch hier gehen - leider falsch. 
Hier in Australien kann man auch ganz gezielt Plattfische mit Kunstkoedern beangeln, z.B. kleine Wobbler, Twister, etc. Die Fische sehen aus wie Ostsee-Platten und heissen auch "Flounder", sind aber unterschiedlich zu denen bei uns. 
Such mal ein bisschen bei www.Fishbase.org, dann wirst Du sehen, dass die Arten nicht die gleichen sind. 

Wenn ein Gummiwurm ein Topkoeder waere, waeren Butt als Beifang beim Dorschangeln mit Spiro und Twister wohl auch viel haeufiger als die paar genannten Einzelfaelle...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Also, der Autor des besagten Artikels im Blinker/Sonderheft Plattfischangeln ist Jörg Strehlow aus Hamburg. Er hat damals einen Twisterkopf (Taumeltwister - gibt es leider nur sehr selten) mit einem Wattwurm beködert und in Heiligenhafen im Hafenbecken über den Grund gezockelt....

Ich habe Jörg gefragt und er hat mir die Stelle genau beschrieben - es funzt wirklich 

Die Platten stürzen sich auf den Shit wie Obelix auf ein Wildschwein... 

Wichtig ist aber das Pendeln, sprich das Aufwirbeln kleiner Staubwölkchen, das zeitlupenartige Einzupfen und natürlich der Geruch des Wattwurms...


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem Wattwurm beködert und in Heiligenhafen im Hafenbecken über den Grund gezockelt....
> ...
> und natürlich der Geruch des Wattwurms...




Moin haukep,

klar geht das - aber wie ist jetzt der Wattwurm genau ein Gummikoeder?

Denn darum ging es ja *Quote Birger * / "Moin,
ihr seid ja alle die Buttlöffelspezies, aber habt ihr schonmal Gummiköder für Plattfische probiert? Ich hab mal ein Video von Profi-Blinker gesehen, da waren die beiden in Kanada und wollten vom Ufer aus "nur mal so testen" was man denn da fängt und sie haben bei fast jedem Wurf einen Plattfisch auf ihre Attractoren gefangen. Selbs Gummifische bis 15cm waren kein Problem für die Platten."

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## the Norwegian (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe dieses Jahr auf Hitra das Glück gehabt, einen Heilbutt auf einen schwarz-roten Twister zu fangen, vollgemerkt nicht zu reissen. Und dies in nur 30-40 m Wassertiefe! Muss sich wohl irgendwie verirrt haben.  |kopfkrat Wenn man dieses bis jetzt einmalige Erlebnis auf insgesamt 18 Jahre hochrechnet, kann es sich hier wohl nur um einen Zufall handeln. In 177 Tagen ist es wieder soweit ...  |wavey:


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Im Oktober in Heiligenhafen vom Kutter wurden einige Platte auf Jig gefangen.
Hatte das auch schon mal hier geschrieben gehabt.
Diese hatten alle gebissen.
Aber ich denke das man im Normalfall besser mit Wurm bedient ist.


----------



## Birger (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Hey coole Antworten,
um das noch mal zu präzisieren: Die Typen hatten vorwiegend mit Gummifischen geangelt und wollten eigentlich Heilbutt fangen (was auch noch super geklappt hat). Ich würde auch eher nicht versuchen, einen Wattwurm zu imitieren, sondern einen echten Fisch und damit den Raubtrieb der Platten anzusprechen.
@ Ansgar, 
hast wohl recht, es sind nicht genau die selben Platten in Kanada wie die hier. Aber wenns keiner probiert wird man ja nie klüger...

Zur Köderführung: soweit ich das sehen konnte, wurden die Gummifische in normal großen Sprüngen von ca. 0,5 - 1m vom Grund gehoben, also nix von wegen Zeitlupentempo.
Dass beim Sbirofische auf Dorsch kaum mal ein platter beißt liegt wohl daran, dass ein Spiro recht viel Auftrieb hat und und auch kaum Staubwolken am Grund macht, nicht so wie ein Jigkopf. Selbs wenn er auf dem Grund aufkommt, der Twister (ich denke mal er ist unbeschwert) schwebt dann ja noch je nach Vorfachlänge weit über dem Grund.

@ the Norwegian: es geht auch gezielt auf Heilbutt mit Gummifischen, guck dir das PB Video (Teil 11 glaub ich) mal an. So tief haben die auch nicht gefischt.
Gruß, Birger


----------



## Reppi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass wenn diese Twistermethode so fängig wäre, ich schon einige beim BB gefangen hätte; denn dort fische ich genauso wie hier beschrieben.................Null Platte |kopfkrat   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Marc R. (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Moin,

ich bezweifle auch, dass du da Erfolg haben wirst. Ich fische seit ein paar Jahren in der kalten Jahreszeit im Kappelner Hafen mit Twistern und Gummifischen, Zielfische sind Barsch und Dorsch. Zur Zeit bin ich bestimmt 3mal in der Woche dort, und wenn es nur mal für ein Stündchen ist. Wenn die Ansitzer (mit Watt- und Seeringelwürmern) schon einige in der Kiste haben, wird man bei mir nichts finden. Jedenfalls nichts plattes. Vor längerer Zeit hat mal eine Flunder auf einen Gummifisch gebissen, dass war aber wohl mehr als Zufall.


----------



## Adrian* (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Hab die DVD auch..das war klar..die fangen mmit dem attractor und turobtail alles...


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Ich denke es kommt einfach drauf an, wie hungrig die Jungs sind - im Mai nach der Laichzeit fressen die wohl alles aber jetzt halt nur Natur....


----------



## HoHo (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Moin 

Ich habe mir die PB-DVD auch für ganze 99 cent geleistet. Also so ganz glauben will ich das auch nicht, daß unsere Platten auf Gummi scharf sind. Ich wohne ca. 3km von der Nordsee entfernt... und glaubt mir ich habe noch keinen Menschen mit Gummi Plattfische fangen sehen. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht ist das Geschmacksgeheimniss "Weichmacher" bei unseren Flundern noch nicht aus Alaska angekommen. Schönes Wochenende.
HoHo


----------



## Adrian* (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

achja die waren nicht in Kanada sondern in alaska  #6 
mmmh, kannst ja auch mal ausprobieren  :m  vielleicht klappts ja..


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

auch so ein thema, wo wir uns mit leichtigkeit die "köppe einschlagen" könnten, wenn wir nur in "schwarzweiss" schreiben - das klappt überhaupt nicht! - das ist ne super methode - und so weiter... jeder von uns der nicht erst seit vorgestern angelt weiss ja wohl, dass das beissverhalten der selben fischart am gleichen angelplatz bei identischem köder und gleicher montage zu unterschiedlichen zeiten sehr unterschiedlich sein kann. was nun im einzelfall den fressreiz der fische beeinflusst ist oft ein rätsel. einiges ist ja schon angesprochen worden. es wird jedoch meist einige wenige fangmethoden geben, die fast immer mehr fisch bringen werden als andere. und es wird immer die absoluten ausnahmetage geben, wo wurststückchen oder ventilgummi oder was weiss ich der heisse renner sind um am tag danach nur kopfschütteln zu erzeugen. je mehr fangmethoden wir beherrschen gar noch neu variieren können, desto mehr chancen haben wir auch an einem ausnahmetag doch noch an den fisch zu kommen. ein plattfisch zumindest der kleineren und kleinmäuligeren art scheint mit wenigen ausnahmen jedoch ehr auf geruchsstoffereize mit anbiss zu reagieren auch wenn "christbaumschmuck" in vielen fällen zumindest die neugierde weckt und somit die ausbeute erhöhen kann. bei den grösseren und grossmäuligeren platten habe ich allerdings ehr den eindruck, dass die erst mal hinbeissen und dann hinschmecken... die meisten heilis in meinem bekanntenkreis sind per plastiköder überlistet. allerdings direkt gefolgt von langschmalen fischfetzen. skitfiske aus göteborg! c. hippog


----------



## Adrian* (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

@chippog 

und was willst du uns jetzt damit genau sagen?  ;+  #h


----------



## chippog (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

tut mir leid adrian*, wenn du mit meinem gesabbel nichts anfangen kannst. ich bin halt manchmal etwas ausschweifend. werde mich bemühen, beim nächsten mal etwas mehr auf den punkt zu kommen. skitfiske aus göteborg!


----------



## toddy (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Hallo 
Ich hab mit gummi eigentlich noch keine guten erfahrungen, aber schon 2 grosse Flundern auf Wobbler (mefowobbler) gemacht,das nur um aufzuzeigen , das es auch ohne Geruch ( Fleisch), funzen kann.
Beide Fische waren ü 40, einer aus nähe Appenrade DK, u einer aus einem kleinen Norwegischem Hafen.
Beide Fische hatten den Wobbler voll genommen u lieferten einen beachtlichen Drill an der Spinnrute.
Ich denke das Flundern ab grösse x (vielleicht ca. 40 cm.) durchaus fischjäger sind!


----------



## ex-elbangler (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

Ich hab auch schon gesehen wie eine Platte von der Seebrücke in Heiligendamm gefangen wurde. war glaub so um die 40cm.


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

ex-elbangler! was denn für ein köder??

klar sind platte ab irgendwann raubfische. sobald die gross genug sind, kleine fische zu fangen, machen die das auch, wenn sie ran kommen! dazu brauchen sie keine vierzig werden. chipp grüsst!


----------



## ex-elbangler (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

@Chippog


oh ich glaub da hab ich was vergessen.
Die Platte wurde mit einem Pilker am Heringspaternoster gefangen.


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

danke exelbangler! war zwar irgendwie zu vermuten aber dennoch besser mit genauerer information! skitfiske aus göteborg!


----------



## worker_one (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

*wiederhochhol*

Ich habe mir gestern auch mal wieder die PB-DVD reingezogen und hab beschlossen, das nächstes Jahr auf Langeland mal zu testen.
Hab vor 3 Jahren mal ne 40er Scheibe auf 13cm Turbotail gefangen.
Ich dachte an einen Zufallsfang. 
Aber ich glaube, aufgrund der starken Stömung im Belt, können die Fische nicht sonderlich wählerisch bei der Nahrung sein. Ist wäre auch jedenfall mal Versuch mit kleineren Gummis solo gefischt wird...:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plattfische twistern?*

die scheibe ist geil!
wir haben das im aerosund gemacht und es klappte, zwar nicht so gut wie der buttlöffel aber geht!
du kannst aber einen kleinen twister am buttlöffel anbieten dann gehts ab im sund....


----------

